# Said goodbye to my best friend on Dec 23, picked him up today



## Mike_Nest (Dec 26, 2012)

Hello all,

On December 23rd I had to have my best friend Bruce put down because he was suffering. He was only four years old but got sick very suddenly. We thought it was just a normal bout as he only threw up once on the first two days and then on the third day it got very bad.

I took him to the emergency vet who thought he may have swallowed something but the xray showed nothing. When we described his behaviour over the past two days she thought he may have had cancer. Bruce had begun to act strange on the days prior to his death, he had to walk in a circle before going down a hallway in the house and then walk in a circle before laying down. It was very odd.

Anyways after a few more test it was determined that bacteria had gotten into his stomach and that he would not be able to recover. He was put to rest a few minutes later with myself and my mother comforting him.

Today I went and picked up the remains of my buddy, we had him cremated and he's home again.

Here is Bruce, he was a great boy:


----------



## Mike_Nest (Dec 26, 2012)

These last pictures are of the two puppies we have decided to get. I know litter mates are mainly discouraged here but we fell in love and feel we have the time to dedicate to them to raise two loving German Shepherds.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss! I hope the new little ones will help in the healing process.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss  He was a very Handsome boy.... Rest in Peace Bruce


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss of Bruce. He was a beauty.


----------



## Anyu (Jan 9, 2013)

Aw, I'm sorry for your loss! Your Bruce was a very beautiful boy & you can tell by the pix that he loved you very much! I understand how you feel, my b/f & I lost our Sweet boy of 6 years, last friday due to bloat. We didn't get him to the vet emergency fast enough & he died in surgery. Mayhap your Bruce met our Major on the other side of the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry that you lost Bruce at such a young age. That is so heartbreaking. He looks like he was a real sweetheart. Rest in peace, Bruce. :angel:


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Rest in puppy paradise, Bruce. :angel: He was a handsome boy. Sorry for your loss, but congrats on the two new pups, they are adorable.


----------



## GSDcalab (Aug 11, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. Bruce was a beautiful boy. Rest in peace, Bruce.aw:


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Sorry for your loss, run free at the bridge precious boy, run free. Your Bruce was a very handsome boy, I bet that you made lots of great memories with him in such a short time. :rip:


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry you lost your beautiful Bruce. May he rest in peace!!!


----------

